# Does anyone here recommend any fitness/exercise video games to exercise?



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Do you recommend them at all or is it a no?

Will exercise video games do the job or is it better to run laps and exercise outside?

I am mostly alone, I can't move away from my home too much I'm disabled.

have you tried any? which one would you recommend, which one does the best for you in your opinion?

What about the ones with the camera/sensor, does it gotta have a camera/sensor?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to play the Wii Fit games and they weren't bad. They weren't super intensive or anything but they gave you something to focus on while you were exercising at least. I don't think you needed a camera, but you needed a balance board for some of the sports (Usually just stuff like yoga and snowboarding so it wasn't that necessary).


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like EA Sports Active for a light workout.

The Dance Dance Revolution games are better for more intense workouts. I like those too. They require a mat but the mats aren't too pricey anymore.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Charmander said:


> I used to play the Wii Fit games and they weren't bad. They weren't super intensive or anything but they gave you something to focus on while you were exercising at least. I don't think you needed a camera, but you needed a balance board for some of the sports (Usually just stuff like yoga and snowboarding so it wasn't that necessary).


that's cool, I was mayyybe hoping that they have some for pc and that all I would need to buy is the game and a camera/senor.
how long did you play it for? 
did you get any regular useful exercise out of it or was it just a toy? 
did you start using it for your daily schedule or was it just a toy?


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I've never been a huge fan of them, because I always thought they were boring. I got a Wii, which had a lot of heavy-movement games, but I hated the motion controls.

Although, as a kid I used to love playing DDR. I was horrible at it, but I always loved trying to break my high scores. I guess that counts. Damn, I might have to pick up a dance pad now because I'm really jonesing for DDR again.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Xbox fitness is what got me into fitness in general, I started there lost about 15 pounds, bought weights, yoga mat, exercise equipment, etc. To date I've lost about 40 pounds and gained 10-15 back in muscle, I credit xbox fitness to helping me change my lifestyle and I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Lmao, I rarely exercise. I do have a Wii, though, and I do play Just Dance sometimes. Some could argue that it's not really "dancing" or it's not much of an exercise game, but choosing the right songs with the perfect routines gets you working up a mighty sweat. If I were to recommend which one from the series, 2014 and 2015 has a nice selection of routines and songs. It does need some type of sensor, but really only for selecting songs, since it can detect movements by the Wiimote itself. I wouldn't know how it works for Xbox or Playstation, though. Idk, just a recommendation.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Anybody else?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

DDR. That is all.


----------



## OliveGage (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm a Chris Freytay fan. I like the attention she gives to form and pace.


----------

